# Crowntail Betta Thread :)



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure if someone already started one of these, if so then sorry for making another one.

But POST PICTURES OF YOUR CROWNTAIL HERE!








This is Taco


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

*Liberty*

Haha, I'm sure it's been made before, but lets start again! These are pics of my one and only CT Liberty. I got him at Petco almost 8 months ago. He is the first CT I've ever owned.  The first pic is him when I first bought him. The last pic is him now after recovering from a very odd and awful fin condition. He recovered very well.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Here are my CTs:
Melvin:
















Cannibal Johnson:
















Pug:
















Stahl (r.i.p.):








Finger (r.i.p.):


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, I still loooove Pug and Melvin! I'm so sorry about Stahl and Finger, they were pretty.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I personally don't care for single ray Crowntails and have 4 ray CT's but I wanted to make some with 8 rays. Here's some results.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Cannibal Johnson actually is not a single ray. I do not know what he is (not familar with the whole 'ray' thing). I think he has two on each spike.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry I wasn't trying to say he was single ray or that he wasn't a good looking Betta, I was just saying that I preferred 4 ray over single or double ray CT's. I don't know if you've seen the abbreviation DR or DDR but they are referring to how many times the fin rays split or branch at the end. If they don't branch it's a single ray. If they branch into two rays they are double ray or DR and so forth. The Copper/Gold Crowntail in my picture is 5th generation that I bred to have an 8 ray or DDDR caudal fin.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, I was not saying that at you. I was just saying it over all. For a while I did not even know there were different types of CT. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i have two:
this is Louie:


































And Nero:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

louies a 2 ray and i think neros a 4 ray i cant remember and i wont disturb the 8bay tank by turning the light on to check lol


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Stunning fish, Abby!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My boy Mars! I LOVE this guy. 









Valiant ... I need to update his progress. But he's definitely showing new rays. 









And Jinhai, newest spikey boy.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I love them all Fleetfish!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

My sad little work buddy CT, Bullet. This is how he looked when I got him from Walmart but I hope it will heal. He makes work more tolerable!










Snowflake










Icy Hot










Jack Black


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice fish everyone! You all should know my boy Dreadlocks by now


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks Aluyasha


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I crossed a Black Orchid CT male with one of my Copper CT girls and this is the best of the resulting offspring.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

-gob smacked-


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have pretty boy ^^ 





















Dante


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Love your Bettas, Theraggy1!
Is your white one a 4 ray?


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

^^ yup he is and believe it or not, I got him at walmart O.O

His fins have gotten much longer thing that pic. xD


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I love coming acrossed little Betta jewels at Walmart. Mostly they have the blue w/red combo. But every once in a while you get an amazing one like yours.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's a little Red Devil Dragon DTCTPK


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! These pictures are amazing!! Beautiful bettas, All of them!


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a crown tail female her name is Mysstic


----------

